# Evacuation of lumbar epidural hematoma



## Lori22 (Nov 13, 2012)

I need help to find a code for evacuation of a lumbar epidural hematoma. We have a patient who had recently had a L4-5 laminotomy & presented with severe pain. MRI showed a hematoma. Doc re-incised orginal incision & dissected down to laminotomy site where there was a significant amount of hematoma. This was evacuated with irrigation and an elevator. Gelfoam & bone wax were applied. There was some additional bleeding for which a deep drain was placed. Fascia was reapproximated & the superficial wound repeat irrigated following closure.
I feel like this was more extensive than just I&D of hematoma. Does anyone know of a more appropriate code?


----------

